# Reef Runners???



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

Looking to buy some new reef runners in diferent sizes and colors and could use some suggestions. What are some of everybody's favorite colors and sizes?


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

blue and silver-clown-golden shiner-firetiger-pearl ghost-white perch-and somthin moon


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

I buy more 700 Series (Ripsticks) than the 800 Series (Reefrunners). My favorite colors always seem to change, but if I had to pick a few colors to stick with it would be Barbie, Emerald Shiner, Pearl Ghost, Mooneye Minnow.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Some colors I find to work very well for Erie walleye. I run both 700's and 800's. 
Blue Prism
Purple Prism
Emerald Shiner
Purple Demon
Barbie
Fried Chicken
Rasberry Dolphin
Cheap Sunglasses
Bare Naked
Purple Hot Tiger
Orange Juice
Fruit Loops
Pearl Ghost
BlueBerry Muffin
Pink Lemonade 
Eriedecent. 

These I would say are my favorite colors and the cover the spectrum on cloudy and sunny days and clear to dingy water.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

K gonefishin said:


> Some colors I find to work very well for Erie walleye. I run both 700's and 800's.
> Blue Prism
> Purple Prism
> Emerald Shiner
> ...


Hey, that's nearly every color in the Reefrunner Family ! They are an addiction, but man they catch some eyes ! I'm with you I let the water clarity and UV decide what colors I run. Another color I forgot to mention that has been hot for me is Bumble Bee (discontinued)


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Dude that's only 16 out of over 100!!!! I could have kept going but that list will cost someone enough coin. I was thinking about every RR that has caught 10 fish over 25 inches over the past 2-3 years that I can remember alot of those have caught 30 inch fish. Your's was one of them!!


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

Help me to undersatand this guys. What is the difference between the 700's and 800's?

Guessing it is dive but not sure. Can you describe the different set up (dipsy, jet, inline board, inline weight, flatline) that you prefer for each.

I got spoons, harnesses off dipsys down pat......but having a tough time making sense beyond that. Inline Boards and stick baits just have not produced. Must be missing a piece somewhere.

Thanks for the help.

Bitemyline.......sorry for the thread drift.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

K gonefishin said:


> Dude that's only 16 out of over 100!!!! I could have kept going but that list will cost someone enough coin. I was thinking about every RR that has caught 10 fish over 25 inches over the past 2-3 years that I can remember alot of those have caught 30 inch fish. Your's was one of them!!
> 
> 
> Ha Ha ! I was just jerkin your chain, you're right at $5-$6 a pop it adds up quick ! That trip this year to the Islands with you and Frank was definitely one of the standout out trips for me so far this year. Man, what a beautiful day that was, and the fishing was perty good too !


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

The 800's are the Deep divers the 700 are the Rip Sticks. both full size models. the 800's have 2 hooks the rip sticks have 3. These are the differences between the baits. 

As far as running these sticks you can run them off inline boards or big boards, or flat lining. The shallow diving Ripsticks CAN be ran off dipsey's or jets if you want. I have run shallow diving or floating cranks of dipsey's but never really smashed em just caught a few if I ran them more who knows what would happen but I don't. 

I like to run the deep divers with snap weights to reach great depths when fishing deeper waters of say 40-70 feet. I run 2 oz snap weights on Reef Runners all the time and consistantly pull fish, and many big fish.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Dude that was an awesome trip, that one is up there that's for sure.It was somewhat slow but we had one nice box of fish and your hog was one hell of a brute with action shots too! We fished with Bobby the next day and boated another 30 incher but had alot of 25-27's in the box too we did a little better bc we had the day before to get a game plan down. And we did it with no electronics too!  That was a great OGF weekend for everybody.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Bobinstow90 said:


> Help me to undersatand this guys. What is the difference between the 700's and 800's?
> 
> Guessing it is dive but not sure. Can you describe the different set up (dipsy, jet, inline board, inline weight, flatline) that you prefer for each.
> 
> ...


Bob,
The deep divers are the 800 series (Reefrunner left picture), the 700 series are the Ripsticks (shallow divers right picture) that have the squared off bill. Check out the reefrunner website that I attached. If you would like to give me a ring and we can discuss setups or do a search on here. I would rather talk about it than type about it, it would take me forever to go over the different options by typing. Check your PM's.

http://www.reefrunner.com/store/


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks guys. What you gave helps a lot.

Krusty.....be talkin to ya.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i got a question, how do you know which color to use. i try to use shinny, metalic and prism type on sunny days. white body, florescent colors on cloudy days. am i close? im still having trouble pulling walleye with reef runners. any help ? please???LOL..


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

ezbite said:


> i got a question, how do you know which color to use. i try to use shinny, metalic and prism type on sunny days. white body, florescent colors on cloudy days. am i close? im still having trouble pulling walleye with reef runners. any help ? please???LOL..


This is a tough question, and you will probably get a different answer on the color question from everyone here. I don't put much thought into lure color as much as I do my presentation. Getting your lure into the strike zone is the most important factor imo. However, there are days when it seems like they definitely prefer one color over the others. Once you are confident you are in the zone the eyes will tell you what they want. I pay more attention to water clarity than I do cloudy vs. clear skies. One thing that I am sold on is using the greens / yellows / reds in the stained pea green water. Clear water I will use a variety of colors but I mostly use the shiny metallic lures for the night bite. That's my two cents. Read the article below, it's a good read and may give you a little more insight.

http://www.walleyecentral.com/articles/?a=171


----------



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

Wow, thanks for all the help. Looks like there are too many choices, but narrowing down good colors is great help. Thanks again


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

Would I be right in assuming that:

700-series Ripsticks should be used when you want to fish ~ 10 feet down or so. Useful when trolling at night or in the fall?

800-series Reef Runners should be used when fishing in deeper waters when you want the lure 15-30 feet down, and even deeper with snap weights?

I have Precision Trolling and it looks like it would be pretty tough to get a Ripstick very deep. The only walleye I've ever caught on a crank was on a Cheap Sunglasses Ripstick flatlined 100 feet back right outside the power plant in Avon at about 9:00pm.

Edit: I've picked up 3 or 4 walleye trolling a wigglewart behind a dipsey diver (which I understand is a no-no). Heh.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

COmmodore 64 said:


> Would I be right in assuming that:
> 
> 700-series Ripsticks should be used when you want to fish ~ 10 feet down or so. Useful when trolling at night or in the fall?
> 
> ...


You are correct on the ripsticks and reefrunners, maximum achievable depth is 10-12 ft with ripsticks and 28 ft. with the reefrunners. If you want deeper depth with either, snap weights will have to be used. I have ran the ripsticks off dipseys and my results weren't all that great.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

krustydawg said:


> I have ran the ripsticks off dipseys and my results weren't all that great.



thats been my program, thats been my results 

im going to start running 800's only


----------



## parmaangler (May 20, 2007)

Thanks for all the great info guys. I've been working with bobinstow90 on getting a crank program going. Has anyone tried the cabelas walleye baits? I bought a bunch of them while at the cabela's store for $2.00 each. Do we use similar info. like used for the reefrunners or do hey act differently? I bought a snap weight set to try. Hoping the the weather straightens out soon so we can start trying some of these. By the way they are all deep divers. I think bob has alot of shallows to use also.

Thank all for the info.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Caught some fish on the shallow rip sticks with 4 oz of weight, I ran it 50 back clip on 4 go to a total of 150 or 180. 4 oz will get that bait down pretty good, boards run different and pull hard, run two of the same on one side so you have another board to compare against.


----------

